# ye



## Unachica

Hola,

He buscado en el foro "Sólo español" el significado de las expresiones "Es como un final y volvera *ye*" y "Es como un sueno y volvera *ye*" de la canción _Habla me_ de Gipsy Kings. Bueno, se sospecha que quizás sea una expresión típica del caló gitano catalán. ¿Alguien en este foro podría aclararme eso?. Gracias desde ya.


----------



## jaume60

Hola he mirado en mis libros y no aparece la expresión.
Espero que no se trate de un error tipográfico y quisieran escribir ya en lugar de ye.
Si fuese así las propuestas que presentas tienen sentido.

Jaume


----------



## Traduita

Parece un tipo de interjección/ exclamaciíon que no significa algo en concreto y sólo comunica un estado de ánimo. 
Intersante sería saber cuál...


----------



## jaume60

Hola,

Trataré de preguntar al licenciado de turno, si tienes paciencia ya te contaré lo que me diga.

Jaume


----------



## Unachica

jaume60 said:


> Hola,
> 
> Trataré de preguntar al licenciado de turno, si tienes paciencia ya te contaré lo que me diga.
> 
> Jaume


Por supuesto. Le agradecería muchísimmo.
Un saludo


----------



## jaume60

De nada


----------



## todosmentira

Creo que 'ye' equivale a 'es' en Asturianu.

http://www.academiadelallingua.com/


----------



## jaume60

Por mi parte no encuentro quien conozca esta expresión, ni en ambientes gitano.

El hecho de no hallarlo no significa que no exista.

Saludos,

Jaume


----------



## Unachica

!Vaya palabrita rara! 
Gracias por intentarlo
Saludos


----------



## chics

Hola, los Gipsy Kings no cantaban en catalán sino en yogur, son franceses y supongo que querían que sonara un poco a _español_ o _latino_ o gitano, pero creo que su público objetivo eran los Estados Unidos (y Francia, supongo...).

Yo creo que "ye" podría venir de "yeah" en inglés, una intejección musical que a mí me hace pensar ahora en los Beatles y que en los años sesenta debía de estar de moda, porque también estaba Concha Velasco que cantaba "quiero ser una chica ye-ye" (_No te quieres enterar ye ye / que te quiero de verdad ye ye ye ye ye..._) y ye-ye por entonces significaba _moderna_ o _guay_, que debía de ser lo que se quería aportar a la canción añadiendo esta palabra, más que un significado. Podría sustituirse por_ la la_.

Hace poco otro francés hizo una gira vestido de gitano y cantando "mi cafe, mi café olé (olé suena igual que _au lait_, con leche), olé, olé". Manu Chao también suele usar una gramática extraña y palabras de otras lenguas. No quieras encontrar frases completas o correctas ahí. 

En general, raramente hay palabras en caló en la rumba catalana (cantada en castellano o catalán), y tampoco hay "ye" en las canciones de Peret, Los Manolos, Estopa, etc. 

En catalán no existe la letra *y*, salvo en el dígrafo *ny*, que es el que usamos para el sonido _ñ_.


----------



## Favara

"Yogur" no és allò que es menja? Potser volies dir lígur?
De tota manera, encara que parlen català (cosa comuna entre els gitanos del sud de França, fins i tot fora de la Catalunya Nord) coincidisc en que el "ye" és una imitació del "yeah" anglès; en català l'única interjecció pareguda seria "ie" que s'utilitza com a salutació informal en algunes zones, però que no tindria sentit a la cançó.


----------



## chics

Hola Favara, no, no és ligur.  

El iogurt és un llenguatge inventat, per fer veure que parles una llengua que desconeixes.


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> Hola Favara, no, no és ligur.
> 
> El iogurt és un llenguatge inventat, per fer veure que parles una llengua que desconeixes.


 
Hola:

Quin curiós, me ha fet molta gràcia . Això del iogurt és una expressió comú en català?

Salut.

Ant


----------



## betulina

Dado que ya ha quedado claro que la palabra sobre la que se preguntaba no es catalana, este hilo queda cerrado. Gràcies a tots.

betulina
(moderadora)


----------

